# Engine rebuild



## Changgun (Mar 10, 2012)

So I'm going to buy a non turbo z31, but I need to rebuild the engine. I was wondering If I can put the VG30ET in instead of just rebuilding the VG30E. Or would it be more cost effective to just rebuild the VG30E. The guy that I'm buying it from (dads friend who's a mechanic) says it would be about 3000-4000 to rebuild the engine. And where could i get a Team Green Air filter? And don't say it's not worth it don't buy it. I don't know the year (yet), but it doesn't have a digital dash. Oh and if I can put the vg30ET in where would I get an ECU?
Or if I were to find a VG30DE or a VG30DET would that fit in the z31?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Changgun said:


> So I'm going to buy a non turbo z31, but I need to rebuild the engine. I was wondering If I can put the VG30ET in instead of just rebuilding the VG30E.


TURBO TURBO TURBO


Changgun said:


> Or would it be more cost effective to just rebuild the VG30E.


Depends on how much you can get the VG30ET for.


Changgun said:


> The guy that I'm buying it from (dads friend who's a mechanic) says it would be about 3000-4000 to rebuild the engine.


Why, if the kid's dad is a mechanic, don't they fix the car? Ask yourself that. There's a reason. They don't think it's worth it.


Changgun said:


> And where could i get a Team Green Air filter?


Ummm... Motor first. then... Home


Changgun said:


> And don't say it's not worth it don't buy it. I don't know the year (yet), but it doesn't have a digital dash. Oh and if I can put the vg30ET in where would I get an ECU?


Probably best to get it from the same donor car as the motorset comes from.


Changgun said:


> Or if I were to find a VG30DE or a VG30DET would that fit in the z31?


It fits. But that will usually cost more money than the VG30ET swap.

But seriously. If you're not getting the car for nearly free, it's not worth it.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Another option is to put another NA VG30 in there. They don't cost much. Rebuilding one seems like a waste when they are so plentiful in boneyards. You can always do an NA2T swap later on.


----------

